
Show HN: Feed of current articles for science lovers shortened to bullet points - kemyd
https://bullets.tech
======
kemyd
Hi everyone!

I'm Dawid, the Founder and CEO of Bootstrap Shuffle during the day and a
reader interested in science at any other time.

According to the study[1], emotional people (I am one of them) overestimate
the knowledge they acquire by reading just the titles of articles shared on
Facebook.

[1]
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2053168018816189](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2053168018816189)

Bullets.tech is a response to it. This is a place where we publish summaries
of articles for science enthusiasts. Five bullet points or less. The very
essence of the article.

If you ever happened to share or like a science-related article after reading
just the title, you will like our website :)

If the title of an article says that "a cure for cancer has been found", our
summary will allow you to find out that the article is referring to one of the
hundreds of tumor types and not in humans but in mice.

You can browse Bullets.tech:

1/ via the [https://bullets.tech](https://bullets.tech) website

2/ By signing up to the weekly newsletter on the website

3/ Using the terminal [https://www.npmjs.com/package/bullets-tech-
cli](https://www.npmjs.com/package/bullets-tech-cli)

4/ on Facebook Group
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/bullets.tech/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/bullets.tech/)

5/ and the RSS feed:
[https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml](https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml)

I am willing to collaborate with people with similar interests (science,
technology, psychology, cosmos, history, medicine, nature) who would like to
take part in developing this project as non-technical co-founders.

PS. I copied my post from Product Hunt because it explain a lot (i think)

Any questions? Maybe suggestions?

~~~
janekm
I like the idea, and am certainly going to keep it on my reading list. I would
really appreciate some indication of the strength of the evidence in a paper
though... Some combination of the quality of the methodology, statistical
relevance (including sample size and size of effect), whether it falls in line
with existing evidence...

~~~
vitaminCPP
Great idea! I want this feature in all news paper.

------
sansnomme
Running a neural network on paper abstracts can probably get you 80% of the
way to removing the need for human submitters — figuring out the remain 20% is
an exercise for the reader :)

~~~
kemyd
This is reasonable if you want to summarize hundreds of articles and more :)
We are summarizing only 2-3 a day (we'll grow but not much). I want to create
a place where people will read _all_ summaries, even if something is out of
their field of specialty.

------
aitchnyu
Disabling the Josephin Sans font makes it much more readable in Firefox on my
FHD Dell laptop. The letters are too short and thick. I really wish designers
use conservative values of font family, weight and size.

~~~
kemyd
Top priority for me! Thank you for poiting this out

~~~
MockObject
Second. This site will be a welcome addition to my morning read, but that
rather unique font is taxing to my eyes.

------
golem14
[https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml](https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml) is
the RSS feed (easy to overlook on the landing page).

~~~
kemyd
To be precise, you can browse Bullets.tech:

1/ via the [https://bullets.tech](https://bullets.tech) website

2/ By signing up to the weekly newsletter on the website

3/ Using the terminal [https://www.npmjs.com/package/bullets-tech-
cli](https://www.npmjs.com/package/bullets-tech-cli)

4/ on Facebook Group
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/bullets.tech/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/bullets.tech/)

5/ and the RSS feed:
[https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml](https://bullets.tech/rss/latest.xml)

------
dannykwells
Seconded that this is super useful. I think it's great to start with high
profile media outlets, but I'd encourage you to look towards more science-
level publications as well, esp. Nature and Science.

~~~
kemyd
Thank you. We will take your advice!

------
kkarakk
Would it be possible to add a feature to generate a high rez image(with your
watermark) for sharing on social networks apart from twitter/facebook etc? i'm
thinking of the ability to share to whatsapp

------
gatherhunterer
I have been looking at this all day trying to decide how I feel about it. At
the very least it is temptingly informative, which I think makes it a success.
I appreciate that the summaries are manual and if bias concerns you (it should
and apparently does) then just acknowledging a potential bias would be taking
an appropriate nod from the scientific community.

------
asdfzalsd
I really like the design. I do a lot of backend dev so I gotta ask, what goes
into designing a aesthetically pleasing site like that?

~~~
kemyd
I created Bullets.tech using my tool
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com](https://bootstrapshuffle.com)

It's of course based on Bootstrap. I like to use an online builder to
experiment with fonts/colors. I found fonts here:
[https://fontpair.co/](https://fontpair.co/)

Probably, I changed only the primary color from the default Bootstrap palette.
I used one from this palette:
[https://flatuicolors.com/palette/ca](https://flatuicolors.com/palette/ca)

I'm mostly backend developer like you. I experiment a lot to find something
looking good!

~~~
type0
As aitchnyu allready noticed you might need to think about what fonts you use
and where. Josephin Sans could work fine for aside headers but you shouldn't
use it all throughout the site if you care about readability.

------
flatearther43
Really like the clean design of the site!

------
victormustar
Great idea, perhaps you could add a link to HN comments if the article is
posted on HN :)

------
alexgotoi
Hi Dawid, really useful resource! I would like to try a similar site for
another industry/field. Can you tell me how you built the site/what theme you
used?

~~~
kemyd
Hi, sorry for the late reply. As I said in comments earlier, I created the
theme by myself using
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com](https://bootstrapshuffle.com)

------
ccvannorman
Oh my science, this is AMAZING. I can't believe how I lived before, toiling
through pages of PDFs to find the actual point of papers.

Thank you!

------
jelliclesfarm
Very clean design. Thanks.

------
rkwasny
Thanks for the RSS feed!

